# Our church is looking for a pastor



## tcalbrecht (Apr 14, 2004)

Our current pastor has announced he is retiring at the end of the year, and we are in the process of looking for a new pastor.

We are a PCA congregation located in the Philadelphia, PA suburbs. Current communicant membership is about 100 with many covenant children. Young and old, various education levels, public schoolers, Christian schoolers, and home schoolers. 

We worship at a local boy's boarding school in an Anglican chapel, and we are actively looking for church property. 

Visit our (unofficial) church web site here:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/webpages54/ipc/

We also have a group on Yahoo:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/immanuelpres/

Interested applicants may send resume and vitals to:

Immanuel Presbyterian Church
Pastoral Search Committee
PO Box 474
Downingtown, PA 19335

You may also email me with questions; [email protected].


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote:967874531a][i:967874531a]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:967874531a]
I have a guy at my church who is looking. He graduated WTS about a yr. ago. His wife used to go to Bahnsen's church. he is very bright as well as a good preacher. Can I have him e-mail you?

-Paul [/quote:967874531a]

Absolutely. Thanks.


----------



## dswatts (Apr 15, 2004)

I love Downingtown!!! Before my wife and I married, in 1986, we chaperoned a youth choir on a 'mission' trip, and we stayed in Downingtown and held services at a Baptist church there.

Okay, you PCAers!! Let's get those resumes updated and sent out! This is a beautiful place! 

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 15, 2004)

[quote:2510813219][i:2510813219]Originally posted by dswatts[/i:2510813219]
I love Downingtown!!! Before my wife and I married, in 1986, we chaperoned a youth choir on a 'mission' trip, and we stayed in Downingtown and held services at a Baptist church there.

Okay, you PCAers!! Let's get those resumes updated and sent out! This is a beautiful place! 

Grace,
Dwayne [/quote:2510813219]

It wasn't, by any chance, First Baptist Church of Downingtown? Chuck Vuolo is the pastor. It is now called Reformed Baptist Church of Downingtown.

We love Chester County. Lived here for a few years in the '70s, moved to South Florida, but have come back and now call it our home.


----------

